# Random function



## Shiroiookami

Hello !
I  am surprised not finding any more the link " random " that was on the  left column and which I often used to discover new English words. Does it eliminated from the web site ?
Nevertheless, thank you for this very useful Web site.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

The Random Word function never got as much use as we were hoping it would, so we have removed the link to it.  It still should continue to work for quite a while if you know the URL.  Here it is for French to English: http://www.wordreference.com/random/fren

To make this work with other languages, just change the fren abbreviation to that of any other dictionary (using the two-letter language codes).

Mike


----------



## Shiroiookami

Thanks for reply, but the link doesn't run !!! It's a wrong link to other languages too.


----------



## JamesM

It works for me as http://www.wordreference.com/random/enfr , Shiroiookami.  I get an English word with the French translation below.

What do you see when you try it?


----------



## Egmont

Works for me, too.


----------



## JamesM

You have to click on this particular link (or type it into your browser as a URL address):

http://www.wordreference.com/random/enfr 

If you are trying it from the dictionary it won't work.  As Mike said, you can create your own link and look up language pairs.  

For example, I used "es" for Spanish (*es*pañol) and "fr" for French (*fr*ançais) to create this link that looks up random words in Spanish and gives their French translation:

http://www.wordreference.com/random/esfr


----------



## Shiroiookami

Yes Thank you ! The link runs today but didn't run yesterday. I'll keep it in my bookmark.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Hello ! it seems that it works only in English and Spanish. I tried with German and Italian but I have a message "failed 404". Never mind!


----------



## JamesM

I don't think it works for any pair of two languages. Mike Kellogg is probably the only one who could answer which language pairs are supported.


----------



## feschie

I miss it bad already.


----------



## mkellogg

JamesM said:


> I don't think it works for any pair of two languages. Mike Kellogg is probably the only one who could answer which language pairs are supported.



It is only going to work for language pairs that we have dictionaries for.  There is no German-Italian dictionary on WR, so it won't work for that language pair.


----------



## Shiroiookami

It seems that also work with italian/english and english/russian but it doesn't work with english/german or german/english. It also works with english/japanese but not with english/chinese.
Maybe there is a bug or these pairs don't exist !!!


----------



## JamesM

The abbreviation for the German dictionary is "de". 

Both http://www.wordreference.com/random/ende and http://www.wordreference.com/random/deen work. You can find the abbreviation by looking up a word in one of the translation pairs and then looking at the URL.

The abbreviation for Chinese is "zh". I found it by looking up the Chinese translation for the word "boat" in the Dictionary Lookup at the top of the page.  The URL produced was http://www.wordreference.com/enzh/boat.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Wow! Thank you very much.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Sorry, it's me again! Is there a dictionary to translate "esperanto" ? I didn't find one on the list.


----------



## mkellogg

Shiroiookami said:


> Sorry, it's me again! Is there a dictionary to translate "esperanto" ? I didn't find one on the list.


If it isn't in the list, it is because it does not exist.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Wow ! No dictionary to translate Esperanto in any languages ???? That's so curious! How the learners do to progress with their studying?


----------



## JamesM

Is Esperanto really that popular?  I'd rather see a translation for a natural language any day.  

I believe what Mike was saying was that there is no Esperanto translation dictionary on _WordReference._


----------



## Shiroiookami

ok! Only absent from WR, that seems more logical!


----------



## Shiroiookami

Hi, another problem!
From the day before yesterday I can't reach to the random function (with all my langages random/enfr and random/jaen and random/esfr and random/deen and random/iten and random/enru and random/zhen and random/tren)
There is the same message anyway!
Runtime error: 
<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
<system.web>
<customErrors mode="Off"/>
</system.web>
</configuration>

Is the website out of order? Is it from my PC?


----------



## mkellogg

That page had something wrong. We should have a fix working soon.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Ok it runs again. Thanks


----------



## Shiroiookami

Sorry but I came back home from vacation last Sunday and the "page" is out of order again.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Hello
It seems that every year in October the site goes down! It is really curious!
This message again:

*Runtime Error*
<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
   <system.web>
        <customErrors mode="Off"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>

<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
   <system.web>
        <customErrors mode="RemoteOnly" defaultRedirect="mycustompage.htm"/>
    </system.web>
</configuration>

Have a good day.


----------



## mkellogg

We just screw it up once per year? That isn't too bad!

Thanks for letting us know. We will get it running again soon.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Hello!
It seems it's working anew.
Many thanks for quickness.


----------



## mkellogg

yes, we got it fixed.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Hello
I come back from vacation and I find that the random function does not work again. For any of my favorite languages. Is it being repaired? Thank you.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks for pointing this out. We'll get it fixed, but it might take a few days this time.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Ok thanks. Then I wait.....


----------



## Shiroiookami

Great! It works !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiroiookami

Hello
Since yesterday, it's impossible to access the page Random.
*500 - Internal server error.*
*There is a problem with the resource you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed.*
What's about that?


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks, we got the problem fixed.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Great! It works !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiroiookami

Hello
Since yesterday it has become impossible to access the "random" function of WordReference. (enfr / jaen / iten / esen / deen / enru / zhen / gren / tren, no page opens)
The message that appears is:
"500 - Internal server error.
There is a problem with the resource you are looking for, and it can not be displayed. "
Thank you.


----------



## mkellogg

Shiroiookami said:


> Since yesterday it has become impossible to access the "random" function of WordReference.


I just got it fixed!


----------



## Shiroiookami

Many thanks, that's ok


----------



## Kelly B

Happy October.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Sorry but since yesterday it's out of order again.
It's like that : 
WordReference.com |
*Dictionnaires de langue en ligne*
English-French Dictionary | abattoir
%\\]*$" size="20" maxlength="200" tabindex="1" accesskey="s" title="accesskey: s" value="" placeholder="" autocomplete="off" type="text">

Forums



Voir également :


abandonment
abase
abasement
abash
abashed
abashment
abatable
abate
abatement
abater
abattoir
abaya
abbe
abbess
abbey
abbot
abbr
abbreviate
abbreviated
abbreviation
ABC


Paramètres :


Cliquer sur le mot :
donne une traduction
ne donne rien


Recherches récentes :
Vos recherches ne seront pas sauvegardées dans la page du mot au hasard.
abattoir




Liens :


⚙️Preferences
Abréviations
Symboles phonétiques
Subjonctif français
Soutenez WR
Charte de confidentialité
Forums
Suggestions


*WordReference Random Word*
*abattoir*
[links]
Listen:
 abattoir: /ˈæbətwɑːr/
ⓘ Un ou plusieurs fils de discussions du forum correspondent exactement au terme que vous recherchez
définition | Synonymes anglais | en espagnol | Conjugaison [FR] | New! Conjugator en contexte | images WR Apps: Android & iPhone Word of the day



WordReference
Collins
WR Reverse (1)
WordReference English-French Dictionary © 2018:

*Principales traductions*
Anglais 
Français
*abattoir* _n_ (slaughterhouse) abattoir _nm_
  The sheep were taken to the abattoir to be slaughtered.
Un oubli important ? Signalez une erreur ou suggérez une amélioration.

'*abattoir*' found in these entries
In the English description:
packinghouse - slaughterhouse
French :
abattoir


Discussions du forum dont le titre comprend le(s) mot(s) "abattoir" :

consultant spécialiste en abattoir de volaille
habillage (abattoir)
industrial abattoir
industrial-sized abattoir
processing plant / abattoir
Visitez le forum French-English.Aidez WordReference : Posez la question dans les forums.Discussions sur 'abattoir' dans le forum English Only
Voir la traduction automatique de Google Translate de 'abattoir'.
Dans d'autres langues : espagnol | italien | portugais | roumain | allemand | néerlandais | suédois | russe | polonais | tchèque | grec | turc | chinois | japonais | coréen | arabe

Publicités

Word of the day: spice | stalk

Publicités

Signalez une publicité qui vous semble abusive.
Devenez parrain de WordReference pour voir le site sans publicités.
*Utilisateurs Firefox :* utilisez les raccourcis de recherche pour une recherche plus rapide de WordReference." target="WRdict"> | en contexte | images WR Apps: Android & iPhone Word of the day



WordReference
Collins
WR Reverse (1)
WordReference English-French Dictionary © 2018:

*Principales traductions*
Anglais 
Français
*abattoir* _n_ (slaughterhouse) abattoir _nm_
  The sheep were taken to the abattoir to be slaughtered.
Un oubli important ? Signalez une erreur ou suggérez une amélioration.

'*abattoir*' found in these entries
In the English description:
packinghouse - slaughterhouse
French :
abattoir


Discussions du forum dont le titre comprend le(s) mot(s) "abattoir" :

consultant spécialiste en abattoir de volaille
habillage (abattoir)
industrial abattoir
industrial-sized abattoir
processing plant / abattoir
Visitez le forum French-English.Aidez WordReference : Posez la question dans les forums.Discussions sur 'abattoir' dans le forum English Only
Voir la traduction automatique de Google Translate de 'abattoir'.
Dans d'autres langues : espagnol | italien | portugais | roumain | allemand | néerlandais | suédois | russe | polonais | tchèque | grec | turc | chinois | japonais | coréen | arabe

Publicités

Word of the day: spice | stalk

Publicités

Signalez une publicité qui vous semble abusive.
Devenez parrain de WordReference pour voir le site sans publicités.
*Utilisateurs Firefox :* utilisez les raccourcis de recherche pour une recherche plus rapide de WordReference.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Yeah ! it's ok now, thanks....


----------



## mkellogg

Shiroiookami said:


> Yeah ! it's ok now, thanks....


And thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Shiroiookami

Hello
It seems that it's impossible to access the page Random again today.
*500 - Internal server error.*
*There is a problem with the resource you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed.*
Many thanks (again)


----------



## Shiroiookami

Today it runs but only for en/fr and not for other languages.


----------



## mkellogg

It should be fixed now.


----------



## Shiroiookami

Yes all is correct. Many thanks!


----------

